# Wifi network selection disabled association rejection



## henrymapper

What should I do? If I'm trying to connect in my Xiaomi, it says just saved or disabled. I've been using this network for years and nothing like this has never happened before.


----------



## DaveA

There are several different Xiaomi products out there.
You need to post your computer spec's and the Xiaomi, if they are different?
It would be helpful for starters by telling us the make & model of the your computer?
Also please download our free system info utility from the following link:
https://static.techguy.org/download/tsginfo.exe
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your computer will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.


----------



## henrymapper

DaveA said:


> There are several different Xiaomi products out there.
> You need to post your computer spec's and the Xiaomi, if they are different?
> It would be helpful for starters by telling us the make & model of the your computer?
> Also please download our free system info utility from the following link:
> https://static.techguy.org/download/tsginfo.exe
> After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
> Information about your computer will appear.
> Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.


Thanks for the reply  . My android is Xiaomi Redmi 7. I'm not sure my computer details will help because it's just my phone that won't connect to WiFi.


----------



## Couriant

Forget the network and try to connect again.


----------



## henrymapper

Couriant said:


> Forget the network and try to connect again.


Already tried it but still not working. I also reset the wifi and bluetooth settings but nothing.


----------



## Couriant

Try setting up the network with no password temporarily (open network) and see if you can connect to that without issue.


----------



## henrymapper

Couriant said:


> Try setting up the network with no password temporarily (open network) and see if you can connect to that without issue.


It doesn't work. Restarting the router also not.


----------



## henrymapper

It's also possible that my device has been blocked. If that's it then how to unblock it?


----------



## henrymapper

henrymapper said:


> It's also possible that my device has been blocked. If that's it then how to unblock it?


Yeah. I was basically right. There was only one MAC address allowed in my WiFi list and it was my laptop. I changed it and allowed every device. Thanks for everyone who tried to help.


----------

